# Sauce cook books.



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm looking to buy a few cook books dedicated to sauces. My head chef was telling me about one the books he has that has 600 sauces in it. Do any of you know of any books similar?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

"Sauces" by James Peterson is what's on my bookshelf and my go to book...

joey


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

+1 with Joey.

Peterson's book is great.  Like McGee's "On Food and Cooking," every good cookbook collection should have a copy of "Sauces." 

If you already have a pretty good idea of what you're doing, you also want David Larousse's "Sauce Bible."  If you're just starting to get into sauce making, you'd probably prefer to supplement Peterson with something like William's "Complete Book of Sauces."

BDL


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Another plug for Peterson's Sauces. In fact all the books of his I've read have been worth while.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Just bought the Peterson book a couple of weeks ago. I haven't finished reading it yet but I am extremely impressed with it. I have a lot of cookbooks and have recently been trying to pare the collection down but I made an exception for this one after looking it over pretty carefully. I'm learning a lot from it. I can't believe I've cooked so long without it!


----------



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, pretty sure I will buy Peterson's sauce book.  But depending on my pay check, I may buy David Larousse's "Sauce Bible" as well, just to have it there, so once I advance a bit more in the kitchen, it is there for me to reference on more in depth sauces.


----------



## soulglazed (Sep 12, 2012)

I really liked The Complete Book Of Sauces, I'd recommend it just because it's a cheap little book. It's an older book but the recipes haven't aged at all.


----------

